# TCR Comp Zero



## ssteed (Sep 19, 2006)

What is the difference between the TCR " COMPOSITE " Zero, and the TCR "EURO" ?
I'd appreciate any input, especially what type of frame the '06 "EURO" is, and what 
colour the '06 "EURO" is.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

I'm not sure about the U.S market, (if that's where you are) but the TCR Euro was offered in Australia in 2005 only. The difference between it and the TCR Comp Zero was that the Zero was full Dura Ace and the Euro was equipped with Campagnolo Centaur. Also, the fork on the Zero was full carbon whereas the Euro's fork had an alloy steerer. The frames were exactly the same.....just the standard TCR composite frames made from T-700 fibres.

Generally speaking the Zero was spec'd as a higher end bike. 
I'm not sure if this answers your question but here in Australia those were the main differences.

Cheers


----------

